# Wentworth Anyone?



## guest100718 (Feb 15, 2015)

I'd love to play the West course, anyone fancy a knock.... I dont suppose it's cheap but yolo and all that...lol


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 15, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			I'd love to play the West course, anyone fancy a knock.... I dont suppose it's cheap but yolo and all that...lol
		
Click to expand...

i might be up for that, im supposed to be going down for work for a few days end March, them again in May.


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 15, 2015)

Web site doesnt appear to have any prices.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 15, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			Web site doesnt appear to have any prices.
		
Click to expand...

Not a good sign, whats that saying??? if you have to ask, you can't afford it


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 15, 2015)

Expensive and poor value for money if paying 'normal price' imo, but if you get the opportunity...... 

Best way imo, other than contacts or corporate days, is via Captains Charity at your Club. The deal provided can be quite special!


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 15, 2015)

Yeah I think its about 250 ish . I am ok with that though.


----------



## golfdub (Feb 15, 2015)

Peak rate is Â£360


----------



## chrisd (Feb 15, 2015)

golfdub said:



			Peak rate is Â£360
		
Click to expand...

Don't you also have to have a caddy on the West?


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 15, 2015)

golfdub said:



			Peak rate is Â£360
		
Click to expand...

Still doable


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 15, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Don't you also have to have a caddy on the West?
		
Click to expand...

That includes the Caddy fee - but not the expected tip (Â£20+ and something at the half-way house).

You also have to show your Handicap Certificate - which must be 18 or less.


----------



## CMAC (Feb 15, 2015)

Cant see a Highlandman happy at Â£360 for a round of golf on an ok course, in fact cant see anyone happy at Â£250. It's alright but not worth Â£250 imo. Some will disagree.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 15, 2015)

CMAC said:



			Cant see a Highlandman happy at Â£360 for a round of golf on an ok course, in fact cant see anyone happy at Â£250. It's alright but not worth Â£250 imo. Some will disagree.
		
Click to expand...

and you wouldn't be wrong, i wouldn't be happy about it.....if it were my money!

However, Ive got to visit 3 advertising agencies and they usually like to butter me up


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 15, 2015)

CMAC said:



			Cant see a Highlandman happy at Â£360 for a round of golf on an ok course, in fact cant see anyone happy at Â£250. It's alright but not worth Â£250 imo. Some will disagree.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah you are probably right, I have walked it quite a few times and its such and iconic course I wouldlike tyo playit. It would cost me something similar to got and play St andrews when you factor in travel and accomodation etc. There is RSG nnot too far away I guess. No idea what that costs.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 15, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			Yeah you are probably right, I have walked it quite a few times and its such and iconic course I wouldlike tyo playit. It would cost me something similar to got and play St andrews when you factor in travel and accomodation etc. There is RSG nnot too far away I guess. No idea what that costs.
		
Click to expand...

A day at Sunningdale (both courses and lunch) is much better value imo. Or same at The Berkshire - best of the lot imo. If you can snag a day at Swinley Forest, it's rather special too! St Georges Hill is similar class too!

Woburn has some good packages too!

RSG does a pretty good 'Spring rate' that's worth considering. Staying in the Dormy House is worthwhile just for the joy of opening the curtains to that view!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 15, 2015)

CMAC said:



			Cant see a Highlandman happy at Â£360 for a round of golf on an ok course, in fact cant see anyone happy at Â£250. It's alright but not worth Â£250 imo. Some will disagree.
		
Click to expand...

That'll be me!

I played it before the changes, cost was Â£225, I'd walked it many times for the BMW and really wanted to play it - I shot 87 ( off 16) and loved it ..... and yes, I'd play it again!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 15, 2015)

chrisd said:



			That'll be me!

I played it before the changes, cost was Â£225, I'd walked it many times for the BMW and really wanted to play it - I shot 87 ( off 16) and loved it ..... and yes, I'd play it again!
		
Click to expand...

Found it over priced if paying the full whack 

I paid a guest rate and it's worth it then

But if spending that much think there are better courses


----------



## DanFST (Feb 15, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			A day at Sunningdale (both courses and lunch) is much better value imo.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on, much preferred Sunningdale.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 15, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Found it over priced if paying the full whack 

I paid a guest rate and it's worth it then

But if spending that much think there are better courses
		
Click to expand...

I ve played better Phil, but, to me, it's an iconic course that I really wanted to play .... and did!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 15, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I ve played better Phil, but, to me, it's an iconic course that I really wanted to play .... and did!
		
Click to expand...

Oh agree in regards it being iconic and having to play it - just glad didn't play full whack and certainly wouldn't play full whack


----------



## chrisd (Feb 15, 2015)

DanFST said:



			Spot on, much preferred Sunningdale.
		
Click to expand...

I played the New At Sunningdale and preferred the Wentworth course although Sunningdale was lovely, just my opinion


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 15, 2015)

Paddy old boy, leave it with me Im speaking to them next week, let me see what i can rustle up


----------



## SammmeBee (Feb 15, 2015)

No visitors at Wentworth any more.  Members and guests only......


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 15, 2015)

Definitely iconic but way over priced. Sunningdale, Walton Heath and the others mentioned by others far better propositions


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 15, 2015)

Â£360?!? Thats criminal. Ok it may be 'iconic' but its a golf course, a big bit of grass you hit a ball round. Mental.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 15, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Definitely iconic but way over priced. Sunningdale, Walton Heath and the others mentioned by others far better propositions
		
Click to expand...

Overpriced Homer?

Just depends on what you're prepared to pay, very much a personal opinion, but some won't pay more than Â£50 for a round and for others ...... whatever it costs!


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 15, 2015)

golfdub said:



			Peak rate is Â£360
		
Click to expand...

Â£20 per hole is just mental


----------



## chrisd (Feb 15, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Â£20 per hole is just mental
		
Click to expand...

I paid Â£2.50 a shot!


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 15, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I paid Â£2.50 a shot!
		
Click to expand...

Show off


----------



## chrisd (Feb 15, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Show off

Click to expand...

It would have been Â£3 but I missed a few putts!   :whoo:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 15, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Overpriced Homer?

Just depends on what you're prepared to pay, very much a personal opinion, but some won't pay more than Â£50 for a round and for others ...... whatever it costs!
		
Click to expand...

OK imo it's definitely over priced and the other courses are actually better value and more enjoyable (again imo). I would definitely think about paying that price for any of the top 10 in the top 100 but not for one rated 42nd in the GM top 100. Iconic maybe. Worth cost. No


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 15, 2015)

SammmeBee said:



			No visitors at Wentworth any more.  Members and guests only......
		
Click to expand...

I believe Visitors are allowed Monday-Friday.

That's certainly what the Website says - and doesn't restrict it to East or South/Edinburgh.

It would seem that the new owners are making some changes.


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 15, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			Paddy old boy, leave it with me Im speaking to them next week, let me see what i can rustle up

Click to expand...

I like the sound of that


----------



## CMAC (Feb 15, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			and you wouldn't be wrong, i wouldn't be happy about it.....if it were my money!

However, Ive got to visit 3 advertising agencies and they usually like to butter me up

Click to expand...

Thats the way I played it- very enjoyable but I have to say I was quite deflated by the course after watching it for years on TV, I would have been gutted to have spent half the cost of a new set on 1 round of golf.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 16, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			A day at Sunningdale (both courses and lunch) is much better value imo. Or same at The Berkshire - best of the lot imo. If you can snag a day at Swinley Forest, it's rather special too! St Georges Hill is similar class too!

Woburn has some good packages too!

RSG does a pretty good 'Spring rate' that's worth considering. Staying in the Dormy House is worthwhile just for the joy of opening the curtains to that view!
		
Click to expand...

Yep I'd agree with this, played all these courses and the most enjoyable day was Sunningdale by a country mile.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 16, 2015)

Paddy, do you have anything to do with the data center at your work?? Reason i ask, I know a guy who runs a datacenter moving business and they have wentworth corp membership... he is a good egg too...


----------



## winty57 (Feb 16, 2015)

My vote goes to Sunningdale over Wentworth, there is an ambience at Sunningdale that Wentworth no longer has. The greens and course condition here is excellent all year round wether you play the Old or New, I prefer the Old as its a little less testing and the `sausage sandwiches` at the Hut are a must (see if you can beat Dareen Clarkes record!), I will be going to watch the Seniors Open there in July, but hope to play before or just after.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 16, 2015)

Or maybe our friends at TM could sort a forum deal out?


----------



## Snelly (Feb 16, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			A day at Sunningdale (both courses and lunch) is much better value imo. Or same at The Berkshire - best of the lot imo. If you can snag a day at Swinley Forest, it's rather special too! St Georges Hill is similar class too!
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree.  All are a far better day out and represent good value for money.  I would add Hankley as a superior destination too. 

Wentworth West was a major disappointment for me and the cost is ludicrous.  It is like a hilly version of the Belfry Brabazon.  Overrated and the pillock quotient is very high as well.


----------



## Val (Feb 16, 2015)

Â£360, you can get membership for a year for that money on a quality golf course in some places


----------



## Region3 (Feb 16, 2015)

The website mentions Â£110 for groups of at least 12 provided they spend Â£45 each on food. Until the end of March I think it was.

It doesn't say if there are any more provisos, but I could be tempted at Â£155 if we could get enough interest.


----------



## richart (Feb 16, 2015)

Region3 said:



			The website mentions Â£110 for groups of at least 12 provided they spend Â£45 each on food. Until the end of March I think it was.

It doesn't say if there are any more provisos, but I could be tempted at Â£155 if we could get enough interest.
		
Click to expand...

 Â£90 to play The Berkshire is better value Gary. Better course and food.:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 16, 2015)

richart said:



			Â£90 to play The Berkshire is better value Gary. Better course and food.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yep agree - better food and course is just as good


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 16, 2015)

richart said:



			Â£90 to play The Berkshire is better value Gary. Better course and food.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Is that either course or for both?


----------



## richart (Feb 16, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is that either course or for both?
		
Click to expand...

The Red. No way you would want to play another 18 after the Berkshire lunch. special rate though playing with my Society. See thread in arrange a game.


----------



## richart (Feb 16, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep agree - better food and course is just as good
		
Click to expand...

 West course is too much of a slog for us short hitters. Play when the course is dry might be ok, but when it is wet not much fun for me. East course is good though.:thup:


----------



## Region3 (Feb 16, 2015)

richart said:



			Â£90 to play The Berkshire is better value Gary. Better course and food.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I've been thinking about that one Richard. Sounds perfect for my game!  

You need a straight and steady game to score well here otherwise you can very quickly become accustomed to chipping sideways out of the trees or hacking out of the heather.


----------



## badger57 (Feb 16, 2015)

Region3 said:



			The website mentions Â£110 for groups of at least 12 provided they spend Â£45 each on food. Until the end of March I think it was.

It doesn't say if there are any more provisos, but I could be tempted at Â£155 if we could get enough interest.
		
Click to expand...

                                                 :thup: + 1.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 16, 2015)

richart said:



			The Red. No way you would want to play another 18 after the Berkshire lunch. special rate though playing with my Society. See thread in arrange a game.
		
Click to expand...

Lightweight.  36 booked in September, although lunch will be slightly rushed, sadly.

Wentworth is a nice course.  In fact the East & the West are two nice courses, in fact very nice course.  But for Â£360 I want more than very nice.  I'd agree with those that say Sunningdale & The Berkshire represent better value for money and are better couses.

RSG is Â£80 at winter rates or Â£170 at normal rates & Â£28 for the proper lunch, and knocks Wentworth into a cocked hat as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## richart (Feb 17, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Lightweight.  36 booked in September, although lunch will be slightly rushed, sadly.

Wentworth is a nice course.  In fact the East & the West are two nice courses, in fact very nice course.  But for Â£360 I want more than very nice.  I'd agree with those that say Sunningdale & The Berkshire represent better value for money and are better couses.

RSG is Â£80 at winter rates or Â£170 at normal rates & Â£28 for the proper lunch, and knocks Wentworth into a cocked hat as far as I'm concerned.
		
Click to expand...

 The Berkshire lunch is a mere snack for you.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 17, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Lightweight.  36 booked in September, although lunch will be slightly rushed, sadly.

Wentworth is a nice course.  In fact the East & the West are two nice courses, in fact very nice course.  But for Â£360 I want more than very nice.  I'd agree with those that say Sunningdale & The Berkshire represent better value for money and are better couses.

RSG is Â£80 at winter rates or Â£170 at normal rates & Â£28 for the proper lunch, and knocks Wentworth into a cocked hat as far as I'm concerned.
		
Click to expand...

Are you going to pop along on the 18th mate ? :thup:


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 17, 2015)

richart said:



			The Red. No way you would want to play another 18 after the Berkshire lunch. special rate though playing with my Society. See thread in arrange a game.
		
Click to expand...

Done it with ease twice and in a bit of a rush once (playing the last couple of holes of The Blue pretty much in the Dark) and that was even going off the Whites. Just don't go overboard on the Puds! Best Summer Day's Golf in England imo as the courses are long/tough enough to be great challenge, yet not so long that Golf, Lunch or both, are a rush! Sunningdale just exceeds my bounds for that. Swinley works well but, lovely as it is, it's still the same course twice - as is Hankley. Walton Heath Old/New with Lunch is just a bit too much too, specially if breezy!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 17, 2015)

Thread going off topic a bit, The OP has requested that as this thread is about an attempt to organise a day at Wentworth that posts referring to other courses are removed, 
I'll have to do this later as I'm tied up at the mo 

Wentworth comments only please chaps
Thanks


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 17, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Thread going off topic a bit, The OP has requested that as this thread is about an attempt to organise a day at Wentworth that posts referring to other courses are removed, 
I'll have to do this later as I'm tied up at the mo 

Wentworth comments only please chaps
Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough if that is what the OP wants but it's pretty plain to see from the comments on here that a much better (and cheaper!) day out is available as an option.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 17, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Fair enough if that is what the OP wants but it's pretty plain to see from the comments on here that a much better (and cheaper!) day out is available as an option.
		
Click to expand...

But he didn't ask for cheaper alternatives to Wentworth, just if anyone was interested, i can see his point.


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 17, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			But he didn't ask for cheaper alternatives to Wentworth, just if anyone was interested, i can see his point.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. I am aware that I can play A.N other gc for less but I am specifically interested in Wentworth.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 17, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			Indeed. I am aware that I can play A.N other gc for less but I am specifically interested in Wentworth.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, just trying to warn you that if you fork out the full green fee you will come off the course disappointed.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 17, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Thread going off topic a bit, The OP has requested that as this thread is about an attempt to organise a day at Wentworth that posts referring to other courses are removed, 
I'll have to do this later as I'm tied up at the mo 

Wentworth comments only please chaps
Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Fragger, whilst I fully appreciate the point, surely some of the mentions of other courses are justification of WHY we wouldn't fancy a knock at Wentworth, as per the original question?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 17, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Are you going to pop along on the 18th mate ? :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Tempting but I'd have to drop Blackmoor on the 12th, which I haven't yet playedâ€¦â€¦â€¦ :mmm:


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 17, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Fragger, whilst I fully appreciate the point, surely some of the mentions of other courses are justification of WHY we wouldn't fancy a knock at Wentworth, as per the original question?
		
Click to expand...

so every time someone starts an Arrange a game thread, its ok for the whole forum to post why they should not be playing at that particular course is it?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 17, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			so every time someone starts an Arrange a game thread, its ok for the whole forum to post why they should not be playing at that particular course is it?
		
Click to expand...

Well the other option is for everyone to ignore it or just post no thanks; at least the OP knows why no-one wants to play there.


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 17, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Well the other option is for everyone to ignore it or just post no thanks; at least the OP knows why no-one wants to play there.
		
Click to expand...

I am not interested in why you don't want to play there. I know how much it costs and it not an issue.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 17, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Well the other option is for everyone to ignore it or just post no thanks; at least the OP knows why no-one wants to play there.
		
Click to expand...

he's asking if anyone wanted to play there, if you didn't you could take your own advice and just ignore?


----------



## Region3 (Feb 17, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Thread going off topic a bit, The OP has requested that as this thread is about an attempt to organise a day at Wentworth that posts referring to other courses are removed, 
I'll have to do this later as I'm tied up at the mo 

Wentworth comments only please chaps
Thanks
		
Click to expand...

That went well


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 17, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			so every time someone starts an Arrange a game thread, its ok for the whole forum to post why they should not be playing at that particular course is it?
		
Click to expand...

I think you'll find it is called passing on advice/experience, one of the good things about this forum. As you can see, many people (myself included) have played the course and many of it's peer courses in the area and we are just trying to advise that you can have a better day out for less money.

I guess the alternative is we say nothing, you fork out a king's ransom then post on here saying what a waste of money it is. Bet you'd feel good afterwards when we all say 'we could have told you that'


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 17, 2015)

drive4show said:



			I think you'll find it is called passing on advice/experience, one of the good things about this forum. As you can see, many people (myself included) have played the course and many of it's peer courses in the area and we are just trying to advise that you can have a better day out for less money.

I guess the alternative is we say nothing, you fork out a king's ransom then post on here saying what a waste of money it is. Bet you'd feel good afterwards when we all say 'we could have told you that'
		
Click to expand...

Yes I very much like the bit where you say nothing. And the fee at Wentworth is a few hundred quid, thats not what i would class as a kings ransom


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 17, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			Yes I very much like the bit where you say nothing. And the fee at Wentworth is a few hundred quid, thats not what i would class as a kings ransom
		
Click to expand...

I'm looking forward to your course review on this already, Paddy(s).:thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 17, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			Yes I very much like the bit where you say nothing. And the fee at Wentworth is a few hundred quid, thats not what i would class as a kings ransom
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes I really wonder why I try to help people like you.


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 17, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			Yes I very much like the bit where you say nothing. And the fee at Wentworth is a few hundred quid, thats not what i would class as a kings ransom
		
Click to expand...

I have no interest in anything you have to say.


----------



## SammmeBee (Feb 17, 2015)

Chop chop and book it....the clock is ticking......!!!!


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 18, 2015)

drive4show said:



			I think you'll find it is called passing on advice/experience, one of the good things about this forum. As you can see, many people (myself included) have played the course and many of it's peer courses in the area and we are just trying to advise that you can have a better day out for less money.

I guess the alternative is we say nothing, you fork out a king's ransom then post on here saying what a waste of money it is. Bet you'd feel good afterwards when we all say 'we could have told you that'
		
Click to expand...

But this is the "Arrange a game" section not the Lounge, where if the OP had been, can i have opinions on Wentworth, you could say what you like.

if Paddy wants to play there thats up to him, but its his prerogative to play it.

Not so long ago you were saying Muirfield was flat and featureless, something many would disagree with


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 18, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			I have no interest in anything you have to say.
		
Click to expand...

What about me????


----------



## chrisd (Feb 18, 2015)

If all the threads were kept firmly on topic the forum wouldn't last a month!

Surely it's the diverse opinion that we want to read and then decide how to move forward. I've played Wentworth, happily paid the money (Â£225) and loved it but I'm happy that others feel I wasted my money, after all it's only an opinion!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 18, 2015)

chrisd said:



			If all the threads were kept firmly on topic the forum wouldn't last a month!

Surely it's the diverse opinion that we want to read and then decide how to move forward. I've played Wentworth, happily paid the money (Â£225) and loved it but I'm happy that others feel I wasted my money, after all it's only an opinion!
		
Click to expand...

Have you played both Sunningdales, both Berkshires, both Walton Heaths, Swinley, Hankley etc etc to compare against? I've played them all and for less than the cost of 1 round at Wentworth I'd much rather have a full day at any of the others. If it's on the OP's bucket list then fine crack on.

Patrick.....I didn't say Muirfield was flat and featureless, I said it's ranked higher than it should be.


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 18, 2015)

Lets be clear.

I am interested in playing Wentworth that's why I titled the thread Wentworth anyone!

As opposed to "Please recommend me a course that is both nice and and not overly expensive"

Yes it costs a lot of money but that does not concern me either.

It's an iconic course and the home of the ETs flagship event,I have walked it many times and would very much like to play it.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 18, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Have you played both Sunningdales, both Berkshires, both Walton Heaths, Swinley, Hankley etc etc to compare against? I've played them all and for less than the cost of 1 round at Wentworth I'd much rather have a full day at any of the others. If it's on the OP's bucket list then fine crack on.

Patrick.....I didn't say Muirfield was flat and featureless, I said it's ranked higher than it should be.
		
Click to expand...

I played the New at Sunningdale and both at Walton Heath and yet to do any others but will as the chance arises. 

Golf is a game that can be very expensive or reasonably cheap depending on an individual's means. I quite accept Wentworth is overpriced but then for me so is Sky tv but I will still pay for something I want if I can afford it.i guess Wentworth was on my bucket list but whilst I'd like to play the others they aren't on a list. I'm playing Royal St George's on Tuesday in the forum game, am I desperate to play it - no, am I happy to give it a go for Â£80 - absolutely. 

I'm always happy to read people's opinion of courses and their merits and how they rate against others they've played, it's how a forum should be.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 18, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			I'd love to play the West course, anyone fancy a knock.... I dont suppose it's cheap but yolo and all that...lol
		
Click to expand...

No thanks



guest100718 said:



			Lets be clear.

I am interested in playing Wentworth that's why I titled the thread Wentworth anyone!

As opposed to "Please recommend me a course that is both nice and and not overly expensive"

Yes it costs a lot of money but that does not concern me either.

It's an iconic course and the home of the ETs flagship event,I have walked it many times and would very much like to play it.
		
Click to expand...

I thought you weren't interested in anything i had to say, why have you replied?


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 18, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			What about me????


Click to expand...

That  topic^^^^^^^^  needs a section of its own never mind a thread of its own ..


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 18, 2015)

drive4show said:



			No thanks



I thought you weren't interested in anything i had to say, why have you replied? 

Click to expand...

Yes I get it. You played Wentworth and didn't like it.  You are also friends with the mods an feel you can post with impunity I also get that too. 

Have i missed anything?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 18, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			Yes I get it. You played Wentworth and didn't like it.  You are also friends with the mods an feel you can post with impunity I also get that too. 

Have i missed anything?
		
Click to expand...

No....I played Wentworth and thought it was vastly overated and overpriced. Myself and several others were simply trying to give you some good advice. If you specifically want to play there then fine, don't let us stop you. If on the other hand you were considering a very good day out and open to suggestions we were just trying to help you out. Go play Wentworth, I hope you enjoy it and feel it is worth the money. It is (I think) the most expensive accessible course in the UK but only ranked 42nd in the GB&I. Within a few miles there are 6 courses ranked above it and 1 immediately below. For the same money you could probably have a full day out at one of those clubs and enough left over for a round at another. But it's your money, spend it how you see fit. 

As for being friendly with the mods, not sure where you get that from. I have never knowingly met any of them. I don't post with impunity but if I get away with a bit more than some others on here (which I don't think I do) maybe it's because I contribute a bit more to this forum than some others do?

For some reason, I'm not surprised you aren't interested in good advice from fellow forumers.


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 18, 2015)

drive4show said:



			No....I played Wentworth and thought it was vastly overated and overpriced. Myself and several others were simply trying to give you some good advice. If you specifically want to play there then fine, don't let us stop you. If on the other hand you were considering a very good day out and open to suggestions we were just trying to help you out. Go play Wentworth, I hope you enjoy it and feel it is worth the money. It is (I think) the most expensive accessible course in the UK but only ranked 42nd in the GB&I. Within a few miles there are 6 courses ranked above it and 1 immediately below. For the same money you could probably have a full day out at one of those clubs and enough left over for a round at another. But it's your money, spend it how you see fit. 

As for being friendly with the mods, not sure where you get that from. I have never knowingly met any of them. I don't post with impunity but if I get away with a bit more than some others on here (which I don't think I do) maybe it's because I contribute a bit more to this forum than some others do?

For some reason, I'm not surprised you aren't interested in good advice from fellow forumers.
		
Click to expand...

*plonk*


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 18, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			Yes I get it. You played Wentworth and didn't like it.  You are also friends with the mods an feel you can post with impunity I also get that too. 

Have i missed anything?
		
Click to expand...

Friends with the Mods????
What planet are you on mate


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 18, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Friends with the Mods????
What planet are you on mate
		
Click to expand...

What happened to you tidying up his tread?


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 18, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			Have i missed anything?
		
Click to expand...

Fairways?
Greens?
Lots of putts?

I take it this is a quiz?


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 18, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			What happened to you tidying up his tread?
		
Click to expand...

It's a joke. I get warnings for calling out liars in threads.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 18, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			It's a joke. I get warnings for calling out liars in threads.
		
Click to expand...

You liar!!!


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 18, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			You liar!!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure that seemed funny to you.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 18, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			I'm sure that seemed funny to you.
		
Click to expand...

It did. I've got a very good sense of humour. Tee hee.


----------



## richart (Feb 18, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			It did. I've got a very good sense of humour. Tee hee.
		
Click to expand...

 Who told you that ? I always think of you as the Jimmy Carr of East Sussex.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 18, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			It's a joke. I get warnings for calling out liars in threads.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps thats not your job !


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 18, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Perhaps thats not your job !
		
Click to expand...

Wasup grandad


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 18, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			Wasup grandad
		
Click to expand...

My ribs are aching!!!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 18, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			My ribs are aching!!!
		
Click to expand...

I laughed so much I nearly peed myself!


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 18, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			*plonk*
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy - i think you will find it Â£360 well spent  Don't listen to any of the other suggestions for better and cheaper options. Apologies if I was not supposed to post here


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## guest100718 (Feb 18, 2015)

PNWokingham said:



			Enjoy - i think you will find it Â£360 well spent  Don't listen to any of the other suggestions for better and cheaper options. Apologies if I was not supposed to post here

Click to expand...

Cheers it's somewhere I have always fancied playing.


----------



## Snelly (Feb 18, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			Cheers it's somewhere I have always fancied playing.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest, I think from the tone of your remarks, you'll fit right in with the west course crowd. In my experience, they're just as hilariously witty as you are.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 19, 2015)

I've played the west course a number of times (admittedly i've never paid a penny), and whilst yes Â£360 is a lot of money, as a one off experience i would pay it. 

The course gets a lot of hate from people, personally i dont know why. Yes its a bombers course (even off the yellows) and it suits me down to the ground, but even at 42 in GB&I it cant be bad. i havent looked but given golf monthlys love for links course i would think its probably top10 for parkland courses?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 19, 2015)

Played West course last year on a corporate freebie.  It poured for 10 holes then dried up.  Did I enjoy it?  Kind of.  Found it quite tough (though I played to h/cap front nine in the rain) but some of the new bunkering was just plain silly and distracting IMO.  Worth Â£360 to play? Not in my book.


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 19, 2015)

From the 1st of April visitors will no longer be able to play Wentworth, up untill then its Â£195 . Thats a long way from Â£360....


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 19, 2015)

It's not worth playing until after the PGA as the greens aren't great until then


----------



## richart (Feb 19, 2015)

drive4show said:



			It's not worth playing until after the PGA as the greens aren't great until then
		
Click to expand...

 Greens at RCP were great when we played end of last year. Hopefully greens at Royal St Georges will be as good next week. This time of the year links greens do tend to be in the best condition. Winter rates are reasonable as well with RSG at Â£80 (seem to remember OP mentioning RSG in one of his posts)


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 19, 2015)

drive4show said:



			It's not worth playing until after the PGA as the greens aren't great until then
		
Click to expand...

That's putting it mildly!

If they haven't got holes in them (tining) they will be running at about 8 (or even less) and will look horrible, though will roll much better than they would appear to. They will also be full of patches of Poa and have a huge number of dead spots from unrepaired Pitch Marks! The 'main' grass (a specific Bent Grass clone) doesn't start growing until the ground temperature is 8 degrees, which rarely happens before mid April!

If you go to the members Practice area (beside the 2nd of the East and near the 17th of South/Edinburgh) you might see the supply of Green Sand that is used to make the Greens look better on TV!


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 20, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			That's putting it mildly!

If they haven't got holes in them (tining) they will be running at about 8 (or even less) and will look horrible, though will roll much better than they would appear to. They will also be full of patches of Poa and have a huge number of dead spots from unrepaired Pitch Marks! The 'main' grass (a specific Bent Grass clone) doesn't start growing until the ground temperature is 8 degrees, which rarely happens before mid April!
!
		
Click to expand...

sounds tempting - at least the Â£5m+ was well spent - must work out at around Â£10 per put or around Â£12 for the better players if they adjust to the excessive speed


----------



## Fish (Feb 20, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Friends with the Mods????
What planet are you on mate
		
Click to expand...

and me apparently, I was accused of being pally with the mods and in an inner circle by him, and yet I've had more bans and infractions than most, mainly because of *plonks* (his own word so I can use it also) like him.


----------



## richart (Feb 20, 2015)

Fish said:



			and me apparently, I was accused of being pally with the mods and in an inner circle by him, and yet I've had more bans and infractions than most, mainly because of *plonks* (his own word so I can use it also) like him.
		
Click to expand...

Is this 'inner circle' forumers that arrange and play in Meets, and actually know each other in person and not just in cyberspace ?


----------



## Fish (Feb 20, 2015)

richart said:



			Is this 'inner circle' forumers that arrange and play in Meets, and actually know each other in person and not just in cyberspace ?
		
Click to expand...

Shhh, don't tell everyone, you don't know who may be looking in :mmm:


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 20, 2015)

Fish said:



			and me apparently, I was accused of being pally with the mods and in an inner circle by him, and yet I've had more bans and infractions than most, mainly because of *plonks* (his own word so I can use it also) like him.
		
Click to expand...

lol, perhaps you should look up the meaning first.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 21, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Expensive and poor value for money if paying 'normal price' imo, but if you get the opportunity...... 

Best way imo, other than contacts or corporate days, is via Captains Charity at your Club. The deal provided can be quite special!
		
Click to expand...

Hi, how does that work?


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 21, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Hi, how does that work?
		
Click to expand...

As part of their fund-raising (for Charity), Club Captains hold a Captain's Day with meal and Auction afterwards. Local clubs generally provide a slot for a 4-ball - generally on a 'we will if you provide us one' basis. Those near the likes of Wentworth can often/occasionally acquire one, which tends to go for significantly less than the full-whack!


----------

